# Nano Brackish Tank - Mangrove bonsai ??



## cerealkllr4 (Mar 27, 2003)

looks like a lot of the old "stand-bys" work in the brackish stuff 

http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Plants/brackish.html

a quick extract from the posting

"wysteria does well, but it's not mentioned in the books. 
quite possibly it's just hardy enough to take almost anything. 
in brackish, it takes on a neat lime green color and grows pretty fast."

This was also a good site for some ideas

http://badmanstropicalfish.com/brackish/brackish.html[/img]


----------



## Dara (Jul 3, 2003)

I just want to back you up on the mangrove. Yes, it is able to grow in fresh water. I also read about this on some other websites. I have 2 right now just sitting in a glass of water. I don't know what to do with them yet.


----------



## cerealkllr4 (Mar 27, 2003)

i suppose they could be placed into a small, more vertically designed tank/container and create a paludarium with some small fish(either brackish or fresh). If you go the fresh option you could use one of thos little "mister" devices you see on small water ornaments to create an atmosphere Yoda would be proud of!!  ~maybe a little more light than he's used to though  

I've often seen son nice vertical tanks that normally would be a disater for fish only(apart from small capacity. great, more ideas( as if my mind isn't already boggling.


----------



## aqua art (Feb 19, 2003)

Sounds like fun. I have a tank I recycled from a glass coffee table. 2' sq., and 18" high. I thought it would make a neat tera/aquarium. I never thought about a bonsi treatment for a plant in there. :up: maybe some ghost shrimp to clean up and hang out in the roots.


----------



## cerealkllr4 (Mar 27, 2003)

just bought 2 of the little fellas for a small tank. will add some marine salt(1 teaspoon per 2 gallons should be enough). gotta find some good food(hopefully frozen/freezedried) they like to eat - any suggestions??? :idea:


----------



## Ray1214 (Aug 6, 2003)

Make sure that you acclimate them to salt slowly. And make sure you have a hydrometer to check for salt levels. MY Gsps and bumblebee gobies, and fig 8 puffers had a wee bit more salt added with every water change. I keep them in 1.023 now along with some wayward hermit crabs. My mangrove trees are hanging out in a Lighted Refugium. 
On an interesting note, my bumblebee gobies did not spawn until I went to a full marine enviroment.

Ray


----------



## pufferfreak (Oct 19, 2003)

ok, figure 8 puffers marine? Wow, mine was in brackish at about 1.010 but he died because he didn't have live food. I feed him friezed dried krill but he quit eating. lol


----------



## Ray1214 (Aug 6, 2003)

My fig 8 puffer is over two years old, along with my gsps. However he gets fed "Fish Mush" very much like my reef tank but I strain the puffer tank's food a bit. (I figure my reef uses the extra nutrients in the juices but the predator tank has only a mushroom or two at best and with limited coralline growth and it helps keep algaes down a bit). Once a week they puffers get live grass shrimp, or a broken clam (I crack the shell and they dig out the rest), or broken mussel, snails etc. I hope to keep their teeth trimmed by making them use it on shells.

Ray


----------

